# FR: pendant / depuis + indication de temps



## necessejamais

Hi. J'ai une petite question:
Quelle est la difference entre 'depuis que' et 'pendant' dans ce contexte?:
"I've had this book for five years"

J'ai ce livre depuis cinq annees.
J'avais ce livre pendant cinq annees. 

What is the diff?
merci!

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## TA4U

En fait, les deux formalutions sont correctes. Cependant celle qui contient ''pendant'' laisse deviner une suite, explicative, à ce début de phrase. La précédente constituerait plutôt une réponse à une question, quant à la durée de la possession, par exemple...


----------



## zaby

J'ai ce livre depuis cinq annees : je l'ai encore aujourd'hui
J'avais/J'ai eu ce livre pendant cinq annees. : Je ne l'ai plus aujourd'hui


----------



## Gez

necessejamais said:


> J'ai ce livre depuis cinq annees. I got it five years ago, and I still have it.
> J'avais ce livre pendant cinq annees. I owned it for five years, but that's the past, so presumably I don't have it any more.


----------



## celine713

Hi all, I have difficulty in distinguishing between *pendant* and *depuis *here:

_J'ai jou_é_ au football au moins pendant dix ans._

This is the key in my textbook, but I put "depuis" here, what do you think? Thank you in advance!


----------



## FrançoisXV

You get in trouble with tenses

Je joue au football depuis 10 ans (still playing)
j'ai joué au football pendant 10 ans (I don't play anymore)


----------



## carolineR

J'ai joué au football au moins pendant dix ans. = I played football for ten years (e.g. from 1988 to 1998)
Je joue au football depuis dix ans. = I've played football for ten years (from 1996 to 2006, and I'm still playing


----------



## pieanne

"J'ai joué ... pendant ..." implies you don't play anymore. (passé composé)

"Je joue ... depuis ..." implies you still play ... (présent)


----------



## le Fnake

you could have :
_J'ai joué au football pendant__ au moins__ dix ans. (1994-2004 and not anymore by now)
__Je joue au football depuis __au moins __dix ans. (since 1996 and still now)

NB : "au moins" _est mieux placé après_ pendant/depuis_, ça passe "mieux"
_
pendant _indicates a period of time (you might use "entre... et ...")
whereas _depuis _indicates a precise date (you might use "depuis le 15 avril 1997 à 15h34)


----------



## pieanne

With "pendant", you want the *duration.*
With "depuis", you want the *moment the action/state has started.*


----------



## celine713

le Fnake said:


> you could have :
> _J'ai joué au football pendant__ au moins__ dix ans. (1994-2004 and not anymore by now)_
> _Je joue au football depuis __au moins __dix ans. (since 1996 and still now)_
> 
> _NB : "au moins" _est mieux placé après_ pendant/depuis_, ça passe "mieux"
> 
> _pendant _indicates a period of time (you might use "entre... et ...")
> whereas _depuis _indicates a precise date (you might use "depuis le 15 avril 1997 à 15h34)


 
Hi, Fnake, what does the red part mean? I canot catch it ...


----------



## tobywashere

Do these two sentences mean the same thing?
J'ai veçu en Allemande pendant cinq ans.
J'ai veçu en Allemande depuis cinq ans.


----------



## sarah82

No they don't and the second one is not correct.
First of all, Germany is Allemagne (Allemande is the adjective, feminine form)
J'ai vécu en Allemagne pendant cinq ans = I lived in Germany for 5 years (but I don't live there anymore)
je vis en Allemagne depuis cinq ans = I have lived in Germany for 5 years (I still live there)
Does it help or do you need more examples?


----------



## Benoît abroad

Good evening tobywashere,

We say: "J'ai vécu en Allemagne pendant cinq ans" = "I lived in Germany for 5 years"

but "Je vis en Allemagne depuis 5 ans" = "I've been living in Germany for 5 years"

Be careful:

Allemagne (the country) / Allemande (habitante de l'Allemagne)

vécu : pas de cédille dans ce cas.


----------



## Sencha

Hello tobywashere,

this is more a grammar question and I am sure that some one is going to redirect us to the grammar forum but here is my answer :

You can use "pendant" with any tense, it gives the duration of an action.
You usually use "depuis" with present : it explains when the action started and this action is still going on. So if you don't live in Germany anymore, you cannot say that.
You will say :
J'ai vécu (no cédille) en Allemagne pendant cinq ans. 
But as I see that you are in Canada now, you could say :
Je vis au Canada depuis...
Bon courage.


----------



## genevois

Hi, I'm still not too sure about the use of 'pendant' and 'depuis'. Could anyone tell me if the translations below are all correct? Merci d'avance.

I lived in Paris for three years.


J'ai habité à Paris pendant trois ans.
[*]J'habitais à Paris pendant trois ans.

I've been living in Paris for three years.

J'habite à Paris depuis trois ans.


----------



## Zoulllien

genevois said:


> I lived in Paris for three years.
> 
> 
> J'ai habité à Paris pendant trois ans.
> [*]J'habitais à Paris pendant trois ans.



L'imparfait s'utilise pour une époque précise :
J'habitais à Paris au moment de la Coupe du Monde.



genevois said:


> I've been living in Paris for three years.
> 
> 
> J'habite à Paris depuis trois ans.


----------



## genevois

Many thanks indeed for your advice. 

Also, if I say "Il y a trois ans que j'habite à Paris" or "Ça fait trois ans que j'habite à Paris", will it all suggest that I'm still living in Paris?

How do I say "I lived in Paris three years ago"  or "I was living in Paris three years ago"?  My attempts:


J'ai habité à Paris il y a trois ans.

[*]J'habais à Paris il y a trois ans.


----------



## Zoulllien

"Ça fait trois ans que j'habite à Paris" me semble plus correct que "Il y a trois ans que j'habite à Paris". Oui, ça indique que tu y vis toujours.

Les deux dernières phrases sont correctes (en corrigeant "habitais" évidemment). La dernière phrase exige un contexte. "J'habitais à Paris il y a trois ans, quand j'ai commencé à travailler.


----------



## stephanielee

Why I see a gramma book say "Dupuis" can only be used in present tense sentance, BUT another gramma book say "Dupuis" can be used in both present tense and past tentse(passe compose and l'imparfait). Also for negative sentaive + passe compose , we can use Depuis.

Besides, I read in french.about, it says that pendant can only be used in past tense and furure tense, but a gramma book say "pendant" can be used in present, past and future tense.

Which one is correct?


----------



## thomasdroulin

hello
you can use " depuis" in present tense ( Depuis que je suis içi), but also in past tense ( Depuis que j'ai vu ce film...., passé composé), and in " imparfait" : " depuis qu'il avait...." is correct too.
you can use " pendant" in present tense ( Pendant que j'y suis.... or Pendant que tu es là...), in past and in future ( Pendant que tu seras en train de....)


----------



## beaujohn

I have been studying French on my own *in recent* months.
• J'étudiais le francais de mon propre chef *depuis *ces derniers mois.    ?
ou
• J'étudiais le francais de mon propre chef *pendant *ces derniers mois.  ?

and . . .
I have been studying French on my own *for several* months.
• J'étudiais le francais de mon propre chef *pendant *quelques mois.       ?
ou
• J'étudiais le francais de mon propre chef *depuis *quelques mois .        ?


(I hope this doesn't constitute two questions in one thread - the phrases are so nearly identical I thought it would be OK to put them together)


----------



## moustic

This would probably be better placed in the grammar section.
For me, only the last sentence sounds right, but you need to look at the verb again.
With "depuis" you need a verb in the present tense in French.


----------



## Oddmania

Saying _J'étudiais_ implies that it's over, and means_ I *had* been studying_ 

_I have been studying French on my own in recent months.
J'étudie le francais de mon propre chef ces derniers mois._

No preposition needed.

_I have been studying French on my own *for *several months.
J'étudie le francais de mon propre chef* depuis* plusieurs mois._

Using_ pendant _here sounds...somewhat weird. But you could use it if you don't need to say that something began in the past but is still going on now. For instance, _Quand je pars en voyage en France, j'étudie le français pendant 3 jours dans une école française. _Here, _since_ (= _depuis_) isn't implied. You mean, _for, during._


----------



## lillian424

In this exercise which one is correct?

Paul travaille à Marseille depuis/pendant  une semaine.


----------



## ufoseeker

Depuis indeed


----------



## lillian424

Thx - But what if I change the sentence a little like:

Paul travaille mais est très triste [*depuis/pendant*] le départ de Julie.

Is depuis still the correct word for indicating the time?


----------



## OLN

Pourquoi "pendant une semaine" serait-il mons juste que "depuis" ? 
lilian424, tu as omis de nous dire *ce que tu cherches à traduire*.

Quand on lit la suite, on ne peut s'empêcher de penser qu'il s'agit de devoirs donnés à quelqu'un qui apprend le français, et qui sont supposés illustrer une leçon sur les prépositions.


----------



## Oddmania

As OLN said, both words can be used, according to what you mean exactly.

*Pendant *: indicates the length of an action (his work will last a week/it will take a week for him to finish his work/he will need a week).
*Depuis : *indicates for how long an event has been going on (his started working a week ago, and he is still working now).

_Paul travaille pendant une semaine_ (the verb _travailler _is most likely to be in the past or the future tense, though).
_Paul works for a week_ (then he will be doing something else).

_Paul travaille depuis une semaine _(he started working a week ago, and is still working now)._
Paul has been working for a week._
_
Paul est triste depuis le départ de Julie _(he started feeling sad when Julie walked off, and he's still sad)._
Paul has been sad since Julie left._

_Paul est triste pendant le départ de Juli_e (unlikely sentence, because a departure is usually a brief action, whereas being sad is not a one-shot action).
_Paul is sad during Julie's departure_ or_ Paul is sad while Julie is leaving _(this implies her departure is long and time-consuming enough for somebody to feel sad while it takes place).


----------



## notworthwhile

I understand the basic usage of "pendant" and "depuis," but have run into a problem with this specific context:
*
Il parle __ deux heures, et il n'a pas l'air de s'arrêter.*​
We are supposed to fill in the blank with a word of our choosing. My first instinct was to use the word "pendant," which is correct according to the answer key. My problem is understanding why. Why is "depuis" not an acceptable answer here? I'm having a really difficult time with this.


----------



## HerbertX

Bonjour, nothworthwhile and welcome to the forums

La phrase signifie qu'il parle depuis deux heures et qu'il est toujours en train de parler. 
This means in English : he has been talking for two hours and is still talking
So, "depuis" is perfectly right here.
You could use "pendant" with a different tense :
il a parlé pendant deux heures ( and stopped since)
So the key isn't really right.

Here is another example :
He's been living in Paris for 10 years (and still is) - il vit à Paris depuis 10 ans (mind the* present* tense)
He lived in Paris for 10 years (and has moved elsewhere since) - il a vécu à Paris pendant 10 ans.

And yet two more :
La banque est ouverte depuis 8h30
La banque est ouverte pendant 8 heures
Je suis en vacances pendant 4 semaines = my holidays last 4 weeks
Je suis en vacances depuis 4 semaines = I've been on holidays for the past 4 weeks


----------



## OLN

notworthwhile said:


> I understand the basic usage of "pendant" and "depuis," but have run into a problem with this specific context:*Il parle __ deux heures, et il n'a pas l'air de s'arrêter.*​We are supposed to fill in the blank with a word of our choosing. My first instinct was to use the word "pendant," which is correct according to the answer key. My problem is understanding why. Why is "depuis" not an acceptable answer here? I'm having a really difficult time with this.


Bonjour et bienvenue, notworthwhile. 

Je ne comprends pas non plus ni pourquoi tu as opté pour _pendant_ ni pourquoi on le donne comme la bonne solution. 
Pourrais-tu nous dire quelle est la source de ton exercice et comment on y justifie l'emploi de _pendant_ ?

Le présent fait supposer que l'action de parler est en cours et que logiquement, puisqu'il n'a pas l'air de vouloir s'arrêter, qu'elle se poursuit au moment où on la décrit.
Ça correspond à ce qui a été dit plus haut par Oddmania : "*depuis* indicates for how long an event has been going on".
Ne traduirais-tu pas la phrase au _present continuous_ (He has been talking for [the past] two hours and he doesn't seem to ...) ?

La réponse est donc pour moi_ : Il parle *depuis* deux heures_ ou _voilà deux heures qu'il parle et il n'a pas l'air de vouloir s'arrêter _ou_ et il ne fait pas mine de vouloir s'arrêter [de parler]._

On pourrait fort bien décrire une généralité en disant _Il parle pendant des heures_, mais il faudrait poursuivre par quelque chose comme : _sans avoir l'air de vouloir s'arrêter_.


----------



## notworthwhile

OLN said:


> Je ne comprends pas non plus ni pourquoi tu as opté pour _pendant_ ni pourquoi on le donne comme la bonne solution.
> Pourrais-tu nous dire quelle est la source de ton exercice et comment on y justifie l'emploi de _pendant_ ?



Je te remercie pour la réponse. En fait, la source de l'exercice, c'est un examen de l'université des études internationales de Shanghai.
Je me demande maintenant si on s'est trompé quand on l'a écrit. Malheureusement, ça arrive parfois.
Alors, si la bonne solution sera "depuis," je n'aurais plus de problème.


----------



## kategogogo

I don’t know why she cried when I told her I love her. She didn’t talk to me for 3 days (now she does)
I don’t know why she cried when I told her I love her. She hasn’t talk to me for 3 days (now she still doesn’t)

Alors mon attempt:
Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu pleurais quand je lui disais que je l’aimais. _*Elle ne me parlais pas pendant trois jours. *_

Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu pleurais quand je lui disais que je l’aimais. *Elle ne m’a pas parlé pendant trois jours*

J’apprécie si vous me vérifiiez!


----------



## jann

She didn’t talk to me for 3 days (now she does but after 3 days, she resumed talking to me)
_... elle ne *m'a pas parlé* pendant 3 jours._
Passé composé for past actions and situations of defined duration.  Here, you use _pendant 3j_ to define the duration of the past situation when she wasn't speaking to you.  _Pendant_ is the appropriate word for giving a duration.

She hasn’t talked to me for 3 days (I told her I loved her 3 days ago, and she hasn't spoken to me since then)
_... elle ne me *parle* pas/plus *depuis *3 jours
... cela fait 3 jours qu'elle ne me *parle* pas/plus_
Present tense for events and situations that are still true in the present, which is the case if she still won't speak to you.  _Depuis_ is the appropriate word for identifying the start or beginning of something, in this case, her silence.  _Cela fait + _time elapsed is an alternate structure (note that it, too, uses present tense).

P.S. _Je ne sais pas pourquoi elle a pleuré quand... _
Passé composé for actions in a sequence (when you don't care about what happened while she was crying) and point-in-time actions.  In English, you could also write "I don't know why she started to cry when I told her..."  This makes it clear that first you told her, and then she started to cry.  Those are sequential actions.  Also, starting to cry happens at a clear point in time.  These indicators will help you identify the passé composé as the appropriate tense.


----------



## kategogogo

Thank you so much jann for the detailed response and correction of my mistakes!!


----------

